# ? OEM MP3 adaptor for 06 GLI ?



## DenverGLI (Feb 9, 2008)

So, I've seen some things posted here about how to run a cable from the glove compartment of a GTI that has the audio input, but I have an 06 GLI and there is a freakin light instead of the audio input jack. Does anyone know how to adapt something with the OEM head unit (6 disk in-dash changer) for a MP3 player? I taked to a car audio guy and he said that I either had to replace the head unit or have a FM modulator hard wired to the antenna for about $200! I don't want to pay that if I don't have to and I don't want to replace the head unit either. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ? OEM MP3 adaptor for 06 GLI ? (DenverGLI)*

if you don't have the factory aux port you can add that functionality to your factory radio with this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
if you've got factory Sat radio and wish to keep using it after adding the Blitzsafe adapter you'll want to use the Sat Pass thru with the Blitzsafe adapter
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## DenverGLI (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, I'll look into that!


----------



## DenverGLI (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (DenverGLI)*

Yo, how do install this stuff? there is no info about that and I don't want to buy it before I know that it is possible for me to do it.


----------

